# Frogs & Toads > Frogs >  An Easter Surprise...

## AAron

A special update is needed for this because it's very special and important to the project I'm working on. 

I said 5 years ago was the last time I saw a juvenile wood frog in my woods and have searched for them ever since. Well April 19 we were actually searching for American Toads and I saw something jump across the abandoned road we were on. I immediately got out I knew it was larger then a spring peeper but jumped very far. My friend identified it first and it was a young male Wood Frog! 

I do not have any pictures just yet but seeing the Wood Frog in my woods again I have an idea of where they live and it's a good thing. So the frogs must have migrated to the part of the woods that is posted on both sides. Nobody cuts it down and there are no houses on this road for a mile. It's the beginning of the edge of my woods and it is the home apparently for the Wood Frog! This youngster looked different from the wood frogs we saw in the area being deforested. It looked really nice with markings on it to help blend in. This was very prominent. 

The reason this is big news is that the Wood Frogs still exist in my woods after an absence of 5 years it's almost another breakthrough discovery to find them again. 

I'll upload pictures of it soon!

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk

----------


## AAron

The Wood Frog from my woods!
Shout-out to Tyler my friend for taking the picture!


Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk

----------


## Charlieamanda

That's fantastic news :Smile: 
Are you near any water?
You'll typically see lots of juvenile frogs close to ponds, swamps, streams, any fresh water where there aren't any fish.
I'm in PA too in a lake community that prides itself on preserving the local ecosystem.
I'm lucky enough to live on a cul-de-sac with a pond and swamps, there's only 4 homes & will never be any more, so we're overrun by frogs, toads, Turtles, and plenty of water bugs and mosquitoes, unfortunately.
I had to take my pool down in 2008 and it turned into an 18' frog pond :Smile: , it was awesome.
If you're serious about increasing your local wood frog population build yourself a pond and they will come :Wink:

----------

Larry Wardog

----------


## AAron

> That's fantastic news
> Are you near any water?
> You'll typically see lots of juvenile frogs close to ponds, swamps, streams, any fresh water where there aren't any fish.
> I'm in PA too in a lake community that prides itself on preserving the local ecosystem.
> I'm lucky enough to live on a cul-de-sac with a pond and swamps, there's only 4 homes & will never be any more, so we're overrun by frogs, toads, Turtles, and plenty of water bugs and mosquitoes, unfortunately.
> I had to take my pool down in 2008 and it turned into an 18' frog pond, it was awesome.
> If you're serious about increasing your local wood frog population build yourself a pond and they will come


Sorry I wasn't able to get back to you sooner! We have a pond where I live and the bullfrogs basically run are Paul and I have never seen any other frog except for American toads come to visit us during the breeding season. I live across the street from the woods it's not gigantic but it's not small either and it is posted so there are many opportunities for frogs to go all over the place. There has been trees being deforested to protect power lines which has pushed the wood frogs farther away from the road. The sad thing is I was attempting to keep wood frogs and possibly breed them but the conditions they need are not suitable for the other animals that I would have kept in the same room. I still love those little frogs and I want to help them it's just that I cannot read them myself or keep them so I'm pursuing a herpetology degree to study and research them and that would be my best way of conservation.

What part of PA are you from? I'm glad to hear you are overrun what's frogs that is good news because there are many parts of the state that are not.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk

----------


## Charlieamanda

I'm in gold key lake estates, Milford PA.
The bullfrogs pretty much stay in the lake, so the swamps, ponds and vernal pools are for the juvenile turtles and all the other frogs. We've got gray tree frogs, spring peepers, wood, pickerel, leopard frogs and toads mostly. The ecosystem is really healthy and thankfully protected.
It's so sad what we're, the human race in general, is doing to this planet, so it's nice when individuals and communities make an effort to help.
Sorry about what's going on by you, but that's awesome you're passionate about learning and helping. We need more ppl like you :Wink: 
Best if luck

----------

Larry Wardog

----------


## AAron

> I'm in gold key lake estates, Milford PA.
> The bullfrogs pretty much stay in the lake, so the swamps, ponds and vernal pools are for the juvenile turtles and all the other frogs. We've got gray tree frogs, spring peepers, wood, pickerel, leopard frogs and toads mostly. The ecosystem is really healthy and thankfully protected.
> It's so sad what we're, the human race in general, is doing to this planet, so it's nice when individuals and communities make an effort to help.
> Sorry about what's going on by you, but that's awesome you're passionate about learning and helping. We need more ppl like you
> Best if luck


I see you are very very easy of me lol

Yes that's an awesome ecosystem you have out there. I have a suburban neighborhood right next to the woods which is across the street from me. We have a lot of unknown around me because a lot is posted. I recently got a hold of the landowners names and I'm going to try to get permission to find out what all is in my area.

Thanks for the compliments! I hope that you will checkout all the work I'm doing on the forum and elsewhere!

Sent from my BKL-L04 using Tapatalk

----------

